# Social groups have been (mostly) remade.



## Chris (Feb 17, 2008)

Everyone say hello to the group bot. 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/members/777-group-bot.html

You'll need to rejoin your old groups, if I wasn't a part of them (since I didn't delete the ones I actually wanted to be a part of  )


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 17, 2008)

what happened?
did alkies infamous drop out of the top 5 for membership?


----------



## Chris (Feb 17, 2008)

Naw, you can't leave groups you create (software limitation), so I had to be a member of every group I made. Which was silly.


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 18, 2008)

so does that mean youre not an honorary lefty anymore?


----------

